# Ryu(street fighter) vs. Temari



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 18, 2007)

another fight

Ryu



vs.

Temari



who would win?


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 18, 2007)

*Ryu:*

*Techniques*
Ryu's techniques are the "Hadouken" which has become a staple projectile among fighting referred to as the "Fireball", the "shoryuken" which is a favorite among many players to use, referred to as a "Dragon Punch", and the "Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku" or "Hurricane Kick" as most refer it to. In early versions of Street Fighter 2, Ryu could only use all attacks on the ground, however in later versions, he is able to perform the Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku in the air. Also he has the ability to use a more powerful version of the hadouken known as the "Shakunetsu Hadouken" where the hadouken is a variation of fire and deals more damage. In the alpha series, he has a tactic known as the "Hadou no Kamae" which is a tactic of trickery, fooling the opponent into a potential counter. More variations of ryu's attacks came in the form of his medium punch, kick, and heavy punch moves where holding foward and pressing any of the 2 punch buttons enables different attacks which deals two hits but has a delayed start. In Alpha, The Medium Kick action performs a weaker version of the Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku, which deals less damage but is quicker to perform. In the 'Street Fighter 3 series, Ryu gains one new special move called the "Joudan Sokutou Geri" which is a powerful side kick that shoves opponents away with great force. In the Street Fighter EX Series, his Tatsu Maki Senpuu Kyaku is replaced with a flying kick attack which can be done in succession by inputting the same command twice or three times.


*Super Attacks*
Many of Ryu's Super attacks are more powerful versions of his normal moves. The "Shinkuu Hadouken" Delivers up to five hits on one fireball, The "Shin Shoryuken" is a close range move that acts like a normal Shoryuken unless it connects and delivers two more punches, and the "Shinkuu Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku" is a multihitting kick that stays in one spot in the air. This was replaced in SF3 with the "Denjin Hadouken" which is an alternative of the Shinkuu Hadouken, where the player must "charge" it, the longer it is charged, the more damage and "stun" it deals. Exclusive to Super Gem Fighter, he has a move called the "Reppuu Jinrai Shoryu" which is a multihitting punch attack that ends in the same fashion as a Shin Shoryuken.

Ryu has a unique ability in Marvel vs. Capcom, where he is able to change his fighting style (and outfit), to those of Ken and Akuma. When giving his quote at the end of the fight, however, they are the same no matter which "mode."

Ryu win thi match


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 19, 2007)

wow

I am neg repping the shit out of you right now


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

BlackShinobi said:


> *Ryu:*
> 
> *Techniques*
> Ryu's techniques are the "Hadouken" which has become a staple projectile among fighting referred to as the "Fireball", the "shoryuken" which is a favorite among many players to use, referred to as a "Dragon Punch", and the "Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku" or "Hurricane Kick" as most refer it to. In early versions of Street Fighter 2, Ryu could only use all attacks on the ground, however in later versions, he is able to perform the Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku in the air. Also he has the ability to use a more powerful version of the hadouken known as the "Shakunetsu Hadouken" where the hadouken is a variation of fire and deals more damage. In the alpha series, he has a tactic known as the "Hadou no Kamae" which is a tactic of trickery, fooling the opponent into a potential counter. More variations of ryu's attacks came in the form of his medium punch, kick, and heavy punch moves where holding foward and pressing any of the 2 punch buttons enables different attacks which deals two hits but has a delayed start. In Alpha, The Medium Kick action performs a weaker version of the Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku, which deals less damage but is quicker to perform. In the 'Street Fighter 3 series, Ryu gains one new special move called the "Joudan Sokutou Geri" which is a powerful side kick that shoves opponents away with great force. In the Street Fighter EX Series, his Tatsu Maki Senpuu Kyaku is replaced with a flying kick attack which can be done in succession by inputting the same command twice or three times.
> ...


thanks for explaining things from gameplay


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> STOP! .


True 


Pein said:


> thanks for explaining things from gameplay



lol


----------

